# New to Estimating



## TWIN800s (Nov 27, 2005)

I currently have an opportunity to quote on a relatively large contract for two plaza's in the Greater Toronto Area. The contracts for these plaza's consist of snow removal & salting on all walkways, and entrances. This contract requires no plowing of the actual parking lots. Both plaza's have roughly between 10-15 establishments and need removal of snow around each structures parimeter. I figure that I need to not only estimate my monthly expenses, but also how much labor is required for me and my business partner. Anybody have any tips or suggestions?

Twin800s


----------

